# What birds



## Harrygary (Mar 4, 2019)

hi , I’m about to start building my aviary , I would like to keep budgies, canary’s.and zebra finches would it be ok to add a couple of cockatiel as well, Aviary will be 9x3 and 6ft high , any help would be helpful


----------



## perkypets10 (Aug 25, 2019)

first off good luck building the avairy also diferent types of birds shouldn``t be keep together they could fight and for example a cokatiel has a larger beak then a parakeet and could eaisly do bad damge to a parakeet if provoked. but you can keep a couple of one type of bird in your aviary and then add button quails since they stay at the bottom and only fly when spooked so they can coexist with parrots or birds that stay on perches. good luck


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I kept two aviaries with mixed birds
I had
Zebra finches
Strawberry finches
Diamond doves
Bourke's parakeets
Cockateils
Canaries
chinese painted quail

All lived peacefully and bred freely, I just made sure the cockies couldn't get into the Bourke's boxes, straw pop hole nests for zebra and open pans for canaries
Lots of different width branches, and brush, which the diamond doves used to build their nests
And a floor breeding box for quails, their chicks are the cutest things ever, like little bumble bees, watching two of them squabbling over a worm was hilarious

I wouldn't have budgies cos they can be very belligerent and upset others when breeding and squabble for food

If you don't want to breed I suggest only males, all species, except budgies, will live peacefully in male only groups


----------

